# 2008 Mwr Mountain Bike Series Schedule



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

10 MAY Aviano, Italy (USAFE)
US Air Force Base Aviano, Aviano, Italy 

17 MAY USAG Grafenwoehr, Germany 
USAG Grafenwoehr, MWR

31 MAY USAG Kaiserslautern, Germany
USAG Kaiserslautern, MWR

14 JUN USAG Stuttgart, Germany
USAG Stuttgart, MWR

21 JUN USAG Hohenfels, Germany
USAG Hohenfels, MWR

20 JUL Ramstein, Germany (USAFE)
U.S. Air Force MWR, Ramstein

26 JUL USAG Ansbach, Germany
USAG Ansbach, MWR

09 AUG USAG Bamberg, Germany
USAG Bamberg, MWR

23 AUG USAG Wiesbaden, Germany
USAG Wiesbaden, MWR 

14 SEP NATO School, Oberammergau, Germany
NATO School, Oberammergau, Germany

27-28 SEP USAG Garmisch, Germany
USFE Mountain Bike Championship

As of: 12 MAR 08


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

*Eifel-Mosel Cup*

Eifel-Mosel Cup Locations/Dates

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bekond am Sonntag, 13. April 2008

Minderlittgen am Sonntag, 27. April 2008

Mehren am Sonntag, 04. Mai 2008

Finale Zell am Pfingsmontag, 12. Mai 2008


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

zenkem said:


> Eifel-Mosel Cup Locations/Dates
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


13 APRIL, Eifel Mosel Cup (EMC) Series Race #1 at Bekond. This will be the first race of the season and a good intro for those new to racing. Bekond is less than 30 minutes from Spangdahlem and it will be a big, festive event. If you dont want to race, you should still come out and support!


----------

